
For surgery, big and famous hospitals aren't always the best - ytNumbers
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/07/31/us-hospitals-ratings-idUSBRE96U0CQ20130731
======
arkades
Working in Hospital QI, and having had access to the University Health
Consortium data for a while (a level of detail and transparency that consumers
and researchers only wish they could get their hands on), I can honestly tell
you that:

a) The "top" hospitals really do tend to rank well (though not perhaps in the
general order you would suspect), and

b) Even at that level of transparency, they game the system so f'n hard I'm
not sure the results mean anything. Any study with data _less_ thorough than
the UHC is even less meaningful.

To quote the CQO at my old job, "I have more data than any quality officer has
ever had before, and I didn't know where to send my wife [for her delivery]."

